# OOPs I think I may have put too much oil in!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I think that I may have put a litre too much oil in my Hymer. I was looking at the gauge on the dash display waiting for 5 circles to appear.
This didn't happen so I thought I had better check the dipstick and the oil was up to maximum.
As the Fiat handbook says never let the oil go above maximum, I am concerned that when the oil becomes warm, I may have too much in the sump.
I don't need to be told that I have been stupid, but should I now try to open the sump plug and drain some out or should I leave it to burn off in the normal course of events?
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i would monitor and leave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alshymer

I suggest you post a photo of the dipstick, having carefully wiped it clean and re-inserted in a cold engine to get an accurate reading of the oil level.

This is the only way anyone can judge from a distance how much you have overfilled, and if nothing else a few members might compare their dipsticks with yours and offer an opinion.

The mobile fitters on here may well know at a glance whether you need worry or not.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You will not have to worry about oil starvation when going fast round roundabouts.


There will be a bit more drag on the crank.
Maybe you could drain a bit off if you are worried.

I always tend to overfill Scudo as it does use oil.


Dave p


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

i would loosen the sump bung and drain some oil out, over filling could cause oil to be sucked into the turbo ??

2 min job with spanner 
better safe than worrying about it

John


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

One of the major problems caused by too much oil is the pressure build up causing oil seals to blow.

I had just that problem, Fortunately my overfill was done by a garage so they had to foot the bill, They also had to loan me a vehicle whilst mine was being repaired, 10 days in total, It was an engine out job.

Sump bung out and drain some out, better safe than sorry.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your oil filter is horizontal, loosen it off and drain some oil into a container.

Remember to tighten it up again afterwards.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hI*

If its severeley over full I would deffo take some out as other peeps have said seals, turbo etc etc

There is kit available to suck/syphon from oil dipstock chamber out there somewhere

Regards


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

JohnGun said:


> i would loosen the sump bung and drain some oil out, over filling could cause oil to be sucked into the turbo ??
> 
> 2 min job with spanner
> better safe than worrying about it
> ...


I agree, the dip stick is marked for a very good reason, so drain off to be sure.

Keith


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Drain it off as it couild get sucked into the turbo.

Following our blown engine, one thing the mechanic told us is NEVER overfill with oil.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Speaking with my Chief Engineers hat on, don't chance it, drain back to dipstick full level, its not worth the worry or possible damage.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: hI*



Sideways86 said:


> . . . There is kit available to suck/syphon from oil dipstock chamber out there somewhere . . .


 :idea:
Turkey baster & some small bore plastic tubing (from aquarium supplier if none already to hand)


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

My OH (note please - not me!!) overfilled my horse box and it blew some important seal. I had to be towed from Frankley service station cos I noticed a big pool of oil under engine after a loo stop. Cost a fortune all in all. Drain some off to be on the safe side!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi I'm intrigued by the idea that oil could get sucked into the turbo. The turbo is a pump which sucks air that comes from a source that is well away from any oil. Oil is fed to the turbo bearings by the oil pump so there is no way that could be affected by over filling.

As others have said overfilling will cause your crankshaft main bearing oil seals to leak. You'll get away with 1/4" over the top marker on the dip stick but I wouldn't go any higher.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the easiest way to reduce the oil level is to remove oil filter and drain that, do make sure you replace it properly, after a couple of times you should have got rid of enough surplus oil. Oh yes you will need to run engine for a few seconds to fill filter after emptying it.I would say about three times should do it.


cabby

ps. if you go down the sump plug route you will spill oil all over the place as you try to put bung back in and tighten up.Or you drain it all out and start again.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*OOPs too much oil.*

Hi
Thanks for all replies.
Does anyone know if the key to undo the sump nut on the new 3ltr engine is a special Fiat part?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Just slackening the sump plug enough for the oil to trickle past the threads, will be sufficient to control the amount of oil to be drained off.
This allows you to monitor the level on the dipstick, as it is slowly draining.
If the plug requires an allen key for slackening, leave the key in situ, and the oil will run along the key and into your chosen container.

Best done on a calm day, or shield from the wind, otherwise the fine trickle of oil will be blown everywhere.

If no tool available to slacken off the sump plug, then the oil filter route (as suggested), is the one to go down.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Following our blown engine, one thing the mechanic told us is NEVER overfill with oil.


Was that the same mechanic that left the filler cap off?

But more sympathetically, how is the engine repair going?

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi alshymer, I note from your original post that you haven't actually said you put the extra litre of oil in, only that the dipstick was on maximum and the dash display was mis-leading (not unusual for that display!!).

Lots of well meaning suggestions and ideas here, word of caution, if you decide to remove the sump plug be prepared for a mess as once you undo / remove the plug the flow will be substantial and even if you hold the plug close you will get a fountain of oil over and around your hand, if trying the oil filter method, you will not get rid of 1 litre of oil by slackening the filter and you will also find the filter excessively tight to undo, don't be tempted to try to ditch the excess via filter with the engine running.
I'm not going to bother to comment on the what will happen to the turbo suggestions.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Did you manage to sort it out?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*OOPs I've put in too much oil.*

Yes I did. I undid the sump plug after purchasing a 12mm Allen key and drained the required amount off.
Thanks to all for your help.
Regards
Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

still mopping up spilt oil I expect. :lol: :arrow: 

cabby


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

something not as yet mentioned and possibly relevant, i had back in the 80 s on a golf diesel...

If you overfill the oil you will get more "fumes" inside the engine ,which are then directed to the crankcase breather and re cycled into the engine to be burnt in the usual manner.... A diesel engine is quite capable of running on these fumes as they reach a heightened level and if it starts to do so more fumes are produced as the revs increase and it literally runs away with itself in seconds...

The ignition wont stop it and i had to drop the clutch out sharply to stall it and save the engine...

I m assuming modern diesels are no different.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> something not as yet mentioned and possibly relevant, i had back in the 80 s on a golf diesel...
> 
> If you overfill the oil you will get more "fumes" inside the engine ,which are then directed to the crankcase breather and re cycled into the engine to be burnt in the usual manner.... A diesel engine is quite capable of running on these fumes as they reach a heightened level and if it starts to do so more fumes are produced as the revs increase and it literally runs away with itself in seconds...
> 
> ...


That might explain how oil can get into the turbo as some people have suggested.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Easy way to drain oil is to remove filter and drain oil. This will remove upto half a ltr. Refit filter and start engine let it run on tickover for about 1 min or until oil light goes out and then stop engine. Wait a few mins and check oil. If it is still too high repeat process. This is a better way than trying to drain a small amount of oil via the sump plug unless you have a very steady hand and be ready to put the sump plug back in as oil is gushing out. Can get very messy.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> something not as yet mentioned and possibly relevant, i had back in the 80 s on a golf diesel...
> 
> A diesel engine is quite capable of running on these fumes as they reach a heightened level and if it starts to do so more fumes are produced as the revs increase and it literally runs away with itself in seconds..I m assuming modern diesels are no different.


Correct, and some cases more likely too.....


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

gramor... 
wow, am glad i was sat in mine and able to stop it in secnds ! not an oil overfill but mine was caused by worn oil rings the slight blue smoke a give away ...but then the 1.5 golf diesel was so rare in the early 80 s volkswagen had nt even bothered to use anything more than a petrol passat block as a basis for the diesel engine!!!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a silly sod as well! 

I just did an oil change last weekend on my 2.8JTD, fitted the new filter, opened and stuck in a 5Ltr of 10w/40 Semi Synth. Allowed that to go down and then opened and put in a 1Ltr and allowed that to settle.

Then, rather than check the level and top up with another 1Ltr to get to the 6.3Ltr capacity, I somehow emptied in another full container - ****! 

so now it's reading halfway up the dipstick and I don't really want to have to drain it off via sump or filter, so, being a bit inventive I used a length of air tubing along with a large syringe to suck out via the dipstick tube 50cc at a time. A bit of a pain but it's all sorted now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> I'm a silly sod as well!
> I used a length of air tubing along with a large syringe to suck out via the dipstick tube 50cc at a time. A bit of a pain but it's all sorted now.


Question to all - if 'sprinta' had had a long enough tube to get from the top of the dipstick tube to below sump level, could he have siphoned it by disconnecting the syringe and sticking tube in can?

OR

(and this is why I am asking) is the viscosity of cold oil, even in summer, too low for that?

Sprinta, not a criticism of you - you did well, but I am wondering if it could have been even easier.

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a silly sod as well!
> ...


firstly, the tube I had was only sufficient to get into the sump

however, the oil would not have flowed as it was too viscous for the bore diameter

easier? yep, undoubtedly, don't add the last litre all in one go - but I got distracted. Otherwise there are only those 3 alternatives already suggested.

Some years ago we used to sell remote sump drain kits for use on machines with a sump in inaccessible places - but even those need the sump plug to be removed and replaced with a special fitment, so not practical under these circumstances.

**** happens, we just have to try to learn from our (and others) experiences and not do it twice.

Now then , what can we **** up next? :lol:


----------



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

Drain the excess, I have witnessed the damage too much oil in a diesel engine can do & it's very expensive.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta

Thanks, I suspected it would not flow, but was interested to know.

On my boat I have nice little brass handpump fixed to the bulkhead with a tube into the drain bore, because it is almost impossible to get a collection pan out from under the sump (without major spillage).

I had similar 'roving' pump for the gearbox oil, but left it in cockpit to drain and it went 'roving' !

As for next ****-up? Shall we ask Sod and Murphy - I am sure they are both lifetime MHF Members.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Trippytinker said:


> Drain the excess, I have witnessed the damage too much oil in a diesel engine can do & it's very expensive.


Hi,

If you don't mind me asking, what did it do?


----------



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

I witnessed an engine self-destruct once. I became aware of someone revving their engine, as if their foot was jammed on the throttle. After a minute or so I wandered over to see an elderly couple with a Coach built motorhome panicking. There was quite a crowd soon joined by the fire service, lots of white smoke & finally a clattering followed by silence.
It was a long time ago when diesel motors were not as common but I remember the breakdown mechanic saying the cause was due to the oil level being overfilled.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Too much oil in engine*

You can get an oil removal pump from yacht chandlers. I used to use one to change the oil on my Westerly Pageant yacht. They are not expensive and can come in useful if it happens again.
Samsung


----------

